# Successful Lures



## warregal (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I have been having a lot of fun fishing with lures lately. Modern lures have obviously been through a lot of development since I last fished that way back in the early 70s. I have fond memories of successfully using hard plastics trolling for tailor in the Brisbane Waters during the winter months when the water was crystal clear and also using wonder wobblers catching flathead and long tom at the Munmorah hot water outlet. However I digress.

Lately I have been having a lot of success in the Richmond river with some of the cheapies from Big W as follows:-

1....Force Ten Outback Lures "Australis Minnow" 6 and 8. Bream, tailor, flathead and (unfortunately) salmon tailed catfish go mad over them.
2....Berkley Frenzy "Firestick". Bream love this one.
3....Halco "Laser Pro". Bream, flathead and catfish. (The catfish arent one of my targets but they are good fun)

While the Halco lure is good value at around $9 the others give amazing performance considering their price. The Berkley Frenzy lures are less than $4 and the Force Ten lures less than $5. Great value in my humble opinion.

While more expensive lures may perform very well. I would have to be convinced that they are that much better.

Anyway I am back into fishing after a long break and having loads of fun out of my Yak. Part of the fun is trying new lures and new ways of fishing. All good so far.

Regards warregal


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Love the frenzies, not so fussed on the outbacks.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

So welcome back.

Technology moves on, but the fun just builds. 8)


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I spose the only way to be convinced is to get a really stupidly expensive lure like an sx40 (one that most will say good things about) and try it out against the cheapies. Good luck


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My most effective lures are those I have made (buck tails) and the good old Halco's. Scorpions, Poltergeist, Laser Pro's they work and work well. I have a bettter strike rate on a Scorpoin than I do on a SX40.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Good to hear cheap lures work. I'm not fussed on lures yet.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

and here i was thinking that those outbacks were just a sly form of limitting catch for future generations.


----------

